
US jury slaps $940M fine on TCS - known
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/ites/us-jury-slaps-940-million-fine-on-tcs-tata-america-international-corp-in-trade-secret-case/articleshow/51853894.cms
======
macmac
Apparently a TCS employee consulting at a US hospital running Epic's software
employee created a false employee account and used it to access massive
amounts of documentation cf.
[http://blog.thomsonreuters.com/index.php/consultant-stole-
tr...](http://blog.thomsonreuters.com/index.php/consultant-stole-trade-
secrets-for-competing-software-suit-says/)

